# New Swing Challenge for Southern California golfers



## NU Golf Academy (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, my name is Keith Kanzel and I work for the National University Golf Academy based in Carlsbad, California. We are holding a new Swing Challenge and would like to invite all Golf Forum members to participate in the this challenge. You'll be able to upload your swing and compete against others to win great prizes including a $1000 NUGA scholarship and personalized swing lab sessions. When you have a moment go to the NUGA Facebook page and check out the "Swing Challenge" tab for more information. National University Golf Academy | Facebook


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Joined... Later on, I'll check out some of the video on the Facebook page. I wonder if you have to have a Facebook account to see your page in the first place... don't know...

And welcome to the forum Keith. I hope you'll participate in our other discussions.


----------



## NU Golf Academy (Feb 23, 2010)

DennisM said:


> Joined... Later on, I'll check out some of the video on the Facebook page. I wonder if you have to have a Facebook account to see your page in the first place... don't know...
> 
> And welcome to the forum Keith. I hope you'll participate in our other discussions.


Thanks for joining! You'll see me posting around. See ya on the links! Virtually that is.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site!


----------

